#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  21 romantic ideas for all FaaDoOs!

## Manoj

*21 ROMANTIC IDEAS*

*   IDEA # 1* 
 If your partner is going away for a few days, tell  her that you are worried about her so
 you have organized a bodyguard to look after her. Then give her a small  teddy bear.

*IDEA # 2* 
 Buy a packet of glow in the dark stars and stick the stars on the roof above your bed to
 spel  out a message such as "I Love You" When the lights go down, your message wil
 be revealed!

*IDEA # 3* 
 On a special occasion, buy your partner eleven real red roses and one artificial red rose.
 Place the artificial rose in the center of the bouquet.
 Attach a card that says:
 I wil  love you until the last rose fades.

*   IDEA # 4* 
 Buy the domain name of your partner's name if it is available for example
 www.TanyaJohnston.com. Create a web page containing a romantic poem and a picture
 of a rose. When your partner is surfing the web, casual y ask whether she has ever
 checked to see whether her domain name is taken. Let her type it in to discover her
 page.


*   IDEA # 5* 
 Buy a stylish hand mirror and give it to your partner as a gift. Include a card in the box
 saying
 In this mirror you wil  see the image of
 the most beautiful woman in the world.

*   IDEA # 6* 
 Take a book that your partner is reading and using a pencil, underline letters in a section
 of the book she has yet to read to spel  out a love letter. For example in the fol owing
 exert from a novel, the underlined letters come together to spel  out the secret message
 "I love you"
 The palace was a labyrinth, their passage through it tortuous and interminable. Initial y
 they passed from building to building under the sodden sky. Steve's feet ached; he
 might have laughed at himself, the tireless traveler, grown too soft from his months in
 the city  to walk any proper distance. Abruptly the guards halted.
 The underlined letters wil  make your partner curious and with a bit of luck she wil  write
 them down. Spend time to encode a proper message such as "Dear Belinda, I love you
 honey"

*IDEA # 7* 
 Have flowers delivered to your partner's workplace. She wil  not only enjoy the flowers
 but wil  also receive comments and attention from her office mates which wil  add to her
 enjoyment.


*   IDEA # 8* 
 While walking with your partner on a weekend getaway, pick up a smooth stone and say
 that you're going to keep it as a special memento of your trip. Later, have a message
 such as
 "I Love Rebecca"
 engraved into the stone by a jeweler and give it to your partner.

*IDEA # 9* 
 Drive into the country, find a grassy hil  and lie with your partner and look up at the
 clouds.
 Play the kids game of looking for shapes in the cloud formations.

*   IDEA # 10* 
 Get a piece of paper and some crayons. Draw a bright childlike picture with a smiley sun
 and two stick figures holding hands. Add labels with your two names pointing to the stick
 figures. Write "I Love You" inside a heart.
 Next get a large formal envelope. Place your drawing inside and type up a formal
 address label of your partner's work such as:
 For the immediate and urgent attention of:
 Rebecca Jones
 Level 20
 Col ins & Smith Solicitors
 New York
 Mail it to your partner so she receives it in the middle of a busy day.


*IDEA # 11* 
 Memorize one of Shakespeare's love sonnets and recite it to your partner when you are
 in a romantic setting like a botanical garden. Don't just suddenly start reciting poetry as
 this wil  just sound corny.
 While you are cuddling your partner, ask in a joking manner, "So is now a good time to
 recite a love poem to you?" She wil  probably say yes, expecting you to come up with
 something of the "Roses are Red..." variety.
 Instead, look into her eyes, smile and recite the sonnet while you gently stroke her face.
 Try the sonnet below. If this is too long, just memorize the first four lines and the last
 two.

*Shakespeare Love Sonnet 18* 
 Shal  I compare thee to a summer's day?
 Thou art more lovely and more temperate.
 Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May,
 And summer's lease hath al  too short a date.
 Sometime too hot the eye of heaven shines,
 And often is his gold complexion dimmed,
 And every fair from fair sometime declines,
 By chance or nature's changing course untrimmed.
 But thy eternal summer shal  not fade,
 Nor lose possession of that fair thou owest,
 Nor shal  Death brag thou wander'st in his shade
 When in eternal lines to time thou grow'st.
 So long as men can breathe, or eyes can see,
 So long lives this, and this gives life to thee.



*   IDEA # 12* 
 If your partner has to work late, take a lunch box and fil  it with some of her favorite
 things such as chocolates, herbal tea, cookies, a smal  teddy bear.
 Next, get a piece of paper and write
 "Michel e's Late Night Survival Pack"
 Draw a big red cross below this and stick the paper to the top of the box. Tel  your
 partner to open the box when things get real y tough.

*   IDEA # 13* 
 If you are walking by a park, visit the swings and give your partner a ride. This wil  often
 bring back happy memories from her childhood. 

*   IDEA # 14* 
 Leave a long stem rose where your partner wil  find it with a note on it saying:
 "Thank you for coming into my life."

*   IDEA # 15* 
 If your partner is starting a new job, buy a copy of "The Sound Of Music" sound track.
 Tape the song, "I Have Confidence" onto a tape and add your own message at the end
 of the song saying,
 "Good Luck honey, I have confidence in you."
 Give the tape to your partner to play on the way to work in the car.


 *IDEA # 16*
 Buy a smal  decorated cardboard box, a sheet of colored tissue paper, some massage
 oil and a blank card.
 Line the box with the tissue paper. Place the massage oil in the box and write the
 fol owing message on the card:
 I know a great Masseur.
 For an appointment ring:
 (Your Phone Number)

*   IDEA # 17* 
 When your spouse has had a real y long hard day, run a hot bath for her. Pour some
 fragrant bath oil into the tub and gently bathe her from head to toe. Carry her into the
 bedroom. Gently towel her dry and tuck her into a freshly made bed with a kiss on the
 forehead.

*   IDEA # 18* 
 For this idea you wil  need a portable CD player. If you and your partner have a favorite
 song, get a copy of it on CD and take it with you when you go away for a romantic
 weekend.
 When you are in a romantic spot, ask your partner if she would like to dance. Place one
 earpiece in her ear and one in your own and enjoy your private dance floor.
 This technique is particularly effective if the romantic spot you have chosen is
 somewhere where people would not normal y dance, for example, the top of the Empire
 State building at sunset or on top of a mountain during a camping trip.


*   IDEA # 19* 
 If your partner has a pet that she adores, at Christmas, in addition to buying a gift for
 your partner, buy a smal  present for her pet.

*   IDEA # 20* 
 Go for a walk on the beach. Trace out the shape of a large love heart in the sand. Sit
 inside the heart and cuddle your partner as you watch the sun go down.

*   IDEA # 21* 
 Invite your partner to go for a walk. Get a back pack and pack the fol owing items: A
 picnic blanket, a selection of fruit in smal  containers eg. strawberries, grapes,
 watermelon and kiwi fruit. Some cheese and crackers. Some sandwiches. A smal  tin of
 caviar. A half bottle of champagne and two plastic champagne glasses. If your partner
 asks what's in the backpack, just say a jacket and some lunch.
 When you find a romantic spot, ask if she would like to stop for a bite to eat.






  Similar Threads: txs faadoos Amazing Romantic Movie Hello faadoos Happy Valentines Day to all the FaaDoOs FaaDoOs and their New year Resolutions...!

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

[MENTION=381]Manoj[/MENTION]- nice post dude..

This should certainly spice up the lives of all the FaaDoOooos!!

----------


## vikashooda

Thanks for this post Manoj! I tried #13 in the above list and my gal simply loved it!

Thanks again for the advice  :):

----------


## kish

:ignat_02:Nice one Manoj!!!

have u been successful with these tips? have u used them??

 :D:  :D:  :D:  :D:  :D:  :D:  :D:

----------


## rajnish007

Girls are just moody!!! :ignat_02::ignat_02:

Kab kis cheez se khush ho jaye.....nobody knows......:tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06:

There are no set rules!!!!

----------


## billi

Hahahah Rajnish!!!

Rightly said!! Hum ladkiyon ko samajhna mushkil hi nahin naa mumkin hai!!! :d_girl_kiss::d_girl_kiss::d_girl_kiss:

----------


## ayuboy

Billi,

I know what girls want!! 

Have had so many girlfriends......Its no big deal!!!:Laie_53:

U girls have a habit of unnecessarily making urselves mysterious  :P:

----------


## crazybishnoi29

agree with ayuboy.... "U girls have a habit of unnecessarily making urselves mysterious"...  :(rofl):

----------

